# Hymer E510 Bed



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello all.
We have recently purchased an E510, (smug n happy) just sorting out a few problems.
The bed, when restowing, is a little stiff and makes a fairly grim noise, (imagine chalk scratching a blackboard).
Before I go chucking talc everywhere or drowning the mechanism with wd40, can anyone suggest a recommended lubricant.
Thanks
Mr Slip


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I have heard that vaseline works well where some "bed lubrication" is required 8O 8O 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Fnaar Fnaar, I sort of expected that from the smutty minded amongst us  
Everything working well in that dept. 
Its just putting it away I have a problem with  

Mr Slipper
aka
Tony


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I do try not to disappoint...

On a serious note I would look at the gas strut rods as they have the most travel and so the most opportunity to "bind" against something

Perhaps give them a quick wipe with WD40 or similar sprayed on to a cloth - but not too much or you will be smelling it forever.

Other than that I would check all the pivot points but be aware that they may be on nylon bushes so be careful what you use to lube them - aerosol silicone grease may be appropriate?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hymer bed*

Having purchased our E510 in the spring we "suffered" the squeaky strut problem until last week when having checked if the struts coud be re-gassed (they were too worn out)I bit the bullet and bought and fitted a replacement pair from SGS. What a difference. Raising and lowering the bed no longer needs the two of us and the cringeworthy squealing silenced.


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Kimbo, sounds about right.
Ta
Tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Beware ! the gas struts are under compression ( or is it tension) either way they are a *** to fit, i got Peter Hambleton to fit new ones for me


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

slippers said:


> Fnaar Fnaar, I sort of expected that from the smutty minded amongst us
> Everything working well in that dept.
> Its just putting it away I have a problem with
> 
> ...


You walked into that one Tony :lol: :lol:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

slippers said:


> Thanks Kimbo, sounds about right.
> Ta
> Tony


If you have a look on the following web page you will find instructions about how to change the struts.

http://www.hymerclub.co.uk/hcitips.htm

Mike


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Changing struts isn't difficult if you follow the instructions in the various threads on this site and others. There are pictures somewhere .At some point you'll need an extra person to "shuggle" the bed up and down as you fit struts on their locating pins. 
I expect you drivers door strut is worn out too. Changing that is easy and again makes a difference in that the wind doesn't blow the door out of your hand when you open it and it helps close the door in a positive manner


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We had the same problem and no amount of greasing/oiling would sort it. It seemed to be worse if we weren't level for some reason.

I would strongly suggest you replace both strutts. I wish we had done so when the noise started. Instead we carried on and one night when the bed came down there was an almighty bang and one strutt failed in a big way. We had to hold the bed up with bamboo poles and straps till we could get to a spares outlet where they ordered new ones from Germany for us. They took 3 weeks to arrive (but then, they did order the wrong ones to begin with).

I used to love St Tropez but after nearly 4 weeks stuck there I came to hate it! 

Get them changed. Seriously! 

And we changed them ourselves - fiddly and a bit scary - but we did it in a couple of hours. And what a difference - no noise and the bed went up and down so easily.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I replaced both struts on our Hymer a few years ago. A relatively easy job, the hardest part being compressing the new strut to enable it to fit over the locating pegs.
I found it easiest with the bed lowered as you can climb onto the bed and then remove the side curtain and access to the strut is simple. Remove split pin and washer from one end of the strut and release that end (don't worry about the strut flying off as it is not that long when not under tension).Now remove split pin and washer from other end and remove strut. Measure the centres of locating pegs and compress new strut to fit this. I managed to do this quite easily by fitting a couple of large jubilee clips together and looping them round the outside of the new strut and then by tightening the clips it slowly pulls the strut in so you can offer it up to the pegs and fit in place. Using this method makes small adjustments to get the struts to fit easy. Refit the washers and pins, release the jubilee clips and job done. While you are doing the job also check the securing bolts that hold the frame to the body as they can work loose.


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Amazing responses, thanks to everyone, we are off on a 6 month tour next year hence upgrading from our lovely "Dora" VW high top Holdsworth.
still learning about the quirks of a Hymer but loving it, still feel like we have jilted Dora but she has gone to a good home,

How on earth can a 30 yr firefighter with a toughie image fall in love with a bit of metal??????

Ah well Hymer Lady (little britain) will soon have me heart strings twanging.

Thanks again to all

Tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

slippers said:


> How on earth can a 30 yr firefighter with a toughie image fall in love with a bit of metal?????
> Tony


Easy ! i'm a 68yr old EX fire officer & feel the same 
:lol:


----------

